# مهندس ميكانيكا + الكترونكس



## eng.ahmed.ali (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

انا مهندس ميكانيكا واتطلع ان اطور مهاراتى باضافة بعض علوم الميكاالكترونس لى .. بداءت فى كورس ال plc تنصحونى بايه تانى اضيفة لى , او بطريقة تانية ما الكورسات التى يدرسها مهندسى الميكاترونكس بالاضافة للكورسات المكيانيكية


----------



## زرقة السماء (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ... 
لا اعرف جميع ما يدرسة مهندسو الميكانيكا و لكن اعتقد ان هذه المواضيع ستفيدك:

برمجة الميكروكنترولر.
المحركات و التحكم بها ف العزم و السرعة .
الدوائر الكهربائية و تصميمها .
المتحسسات ( المجسات )sensor.
الالكترونيات 


هذا ما اتذكرة الان فقط ....


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .. واسف على التاخير فى الرد , هل يوجد معلومات عند باقى الاخوان


----------



## abanoup serry (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اعتقد ما يفيدك 
لغات البرمجة
c++ matlab
microcontroller
plc
control engineering
sensor's


----------



## م سامى زكى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحت عايز أعرف كيف أعمل Simulition لللنظام حرارى به(أشعة شمسية +مرايا مجمعة+ماص للاشعة ) Solar Distillation


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخى


----------



## kha-2007 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

اكثر اشي بيهمك واللي هو مجال الميكاترونكس 

قيادة المحركات الكهربائية يعني التحكم بالسرعة والعزم وما الى ذلك بصنفيها ac and dc 
القيادة الهيدروليكية والرئوية 
الاتمتة الصناعية
المايكروكنترولرز
plc
sensors and transducers 
process control
scada systems 
cnc machiens

هيك بتطلع مهندس ميكاترونكس ^_^


----------



## abu talib (12 أكتوبر 2009)

fluid and Instrumentation


----------



## spornator1 (4 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتم عاوز 
we need
2-pressure sensor
type : america range : 0_100 bar
volt :0_10 volt
accurcy : .025
connection : .25 بوصة
no problem to get another type but the another type is the cheaper than the american

******************************​******************************​**
1-flow meter
type : china
flow rate : 50_60 litre/min
pressure : p > 100
connection :in line hyd
or quick coupling

no problem to get another type but the another type is the cheaper than the china


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين على المشاركات 
مع تحياتي واحترامي 
م.مؤمن الديراوي


----------

